# Taxi cost from Heuston to Beaumont Hospital



## g1g (10 Nov 2008)

Hi,

just wondering how much a taxi should cost from Heuston to Beaumont Hospital. 

Thanks.


----------



## eggerb (10 Nov 2008)

g1g said:


> Hi,
> 
> just wondering how much a taxi should cost from Heuston to Beaumont Hospital.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Google Maps suggests that this journey is almost 8km. The current fare tariffs per the Taxi Regulator are available [broken link removed]. 

On a distance basis then, the fare would be €10.45 (8.00-20.00hrs) or €12.85 (20.00-8.00hrs & Sun). 

If you are stuck in traffic, the cost could be more so you would need to give an idea of the time you intend to take the taxi.


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

Expect to pay about €20.


----------



## gianni (10 Nov 2008)

g1g said:


> Hi,
> 
> just wondering how much a taxi should cost from Heuston to Beaumont Hospital.
> 
> Thanks.




Time and day of travel would impact heavily on the taxi fare...
During rush hour, around Heuston, there is not a lot of free flowing traffic.


----------



## WaterSprite (10 Nov 2008)

gianni said:


> Time and day of travel would impact heavily on the taxi fare...
> During rush hour, around Heuston, there is not a lot of free flowing traffic.



Ditto getting to Beaumont - evening traffic is very heavy out of town towards Griffith Avenue.  You'd fly it in the morning


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

WaterSprite said:


> You'd fly it in the morning



Not necesarily. It's impossible to predict traffic in Dublin at any time of day, on any route.


----------



## WaterSprite (10 Nov 2008)

extopia said:


> Not necesarily. It's impossible to predict traffic in Dublin at any time of day, on any route.



Jeez!

Traffic is _generally_ far lighter on the N1 outbound in the morning than inbound.  Traffic is _generally_ far heavier on the N1 outbound in the evening than inbound.


----------



## extopia (10 Nov 2008)

Like I say, expect to pay about €20. If the OP wishes to post back on what s/he actually paid, I'd be surprised if it ends up being much more or less.


----------



## Lauren (11 Nov 2008)

I'd say she'll pay around €24.


----------



## g1g (11 Nov 2008)

The reason I'm asking was I may need to go up at short notice next week. Usually fly up but may work out cheaper, depending on notice, to get the train. Flat fare of €15 for taxi from airport to Beaumont. Thought there might be flat fare from train station too.


----------



## superdrog (11 Nov 2008)

g1g said:


> Flat fare of €15 for taxi from airport to Beaumont.


All fares have to be metered , and Dublin Airport to Beaumont would work out a few Euro short of €15. Im sure the Taxi Regulator would be interersed to hear that there is a "flat-fare" in operation - thats illegal. The driver is allowed to give a discount on the metered fare allright.


----------



## extopia (11 Nov 2008)

You can hop on a Luas just outside Houston. Take it all the way to Connolly and get the taxi from there. You'll save time and money, and not much hassle unless you're carrying luggage with you.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (11 Nov 2008)

superdrog said:


> All fares have to be metered , and Dublin Airport to Beaumont would work out a few Euro short of €15. Im sure the Taxi Regulator would be interersed to hear that there is a "flat-fare" in operation - thats illegal. The driver is allowed to give a discount on the metered fare allright.



Yup .. flat fare €15 from the Airport to Beaumont hospital is a rip off  (not a huge one, but a rip off nonetheless)


----------



## g1g (12 Nov 2008)

They've tried to charge me anything from 15 to 25 so thinking 15 is a good enough compromise  They always press loads of buttons anyways to make it go up. Sick of fighting with taxi drivers. Rarely have I been in a taxi without them trying to overcharge.


----------



## steph1 (12 Nov 2008)

G1g They (the drivers) should not be pressing loads of buttons to make it go up.  When you sit in to the taxi (presuming you are just getting into one at a rank) the only button that should be pressed is the one button to start the meter.  Other buttons may of course be pressed e.g. if you have a second passenger with you then the driver may hit the 'extras' button and this should is a one euro charge.  

If however you book a taxi from a company to come and pick you up somewhere the driver is entitled to charge you the booking fee of 2 euro.

If you come across any drivers that are pressing buttons like this just take down the name of the driver and get the licence plate which is on the roof sign and report them to the taxi regulator.

There are some many complaints being made on sites like this one and boards about the behaviour of taxi drivers that they give all taxi drivers (including the good and honest ones) a bad name.


----------



## csirl (13 Nov 2008)

Ask the driver for a printed receipt next time - they are all obliged to give one on request. Has to be from the printer attached to the meter, not a hand written one. It should detail the exact charges, so if any "extras" will be listed.

I would expect a taxi from airport to Beaumont hospital to be c.€12.


----------

